
Why Is the One Percent So Obsessed with Magic? - ondiekijunior
https://newrepublic.com/article/154828/one-percent-obsessed-magic
======
weinzierl
In my experience the majority of people seem to be drawn to magic, mystery and
mysticism and the so called _" One Percent"_ is no exception. Most people are
just not curious in my experience, and it's quite alien to me that most people
apparently enjoy questions more than answers. Just see the average popular
science magazine for an example: Tons of mumbo jumbo about _God particles_ or
_World Formulae_ , not many real explanations. That's just what the majority
of people enjoys.

